# Does sugar really increase lather?



## rebekahp (Dec 2, 2010)

What has been your experience with adding sugar? How much per lb do you add?


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 3, 2010)

Some soapers have reported no noticeable difference in their soap with the addition of sugar, but I'm not one of them. I have noticed a very tangible increase in bubbles in my own Castile-type soaps that contain anywhere from 50% to 80% OO. The difference was like night and day when compared side by side to the same recipes that contained no sugar. I know of other soapers who have noticed an bubbly increase in their soaps when adding sugar as well.

I add 1 tablespoon ppo of sugar in mine.

IrishLass


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you add it to your lye water?  Or at trace?


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 3, 2010)

i've heard of adding sugar to soap but i didnt know why...i'm gonna have to try it out now and see if it does increase lather


----------



## Healinya (Dec 3, 2010)

I've added 1T ppo, dissolved into water before adding lye..


----------



## paillo (Dec 3, 2010)

Healinya said:
			
		

> I've added 1T ppo, dissolved into water before adding lye..



yes, dissolved in the water before adding lye. if you add it after you add the lye you can get a sticky hard lump you have to bust up (ask me how i know  you can also get a little caramelizing when adding it at the beginning, which can slightly discolor your solution to tan.

i've been adding the sugar to whatever liquid split i add at trace for cp or after the cook for hp (e.g. coconut or goat milk, boiled-down wine, etc). i also add clay (if i'm using more than one) at this stage. i warm it slightly and stir 'til dissolved. no discoloration this way  the only things i put in lye solution any more are silk and clay.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 3, 2010)

Healinya said:
			
		

> I've added 1T ppo, dissolved into water before adding lye..



Ditto.


----------



## SudsyKat (Dec 3, 2010)

It's funny that this topic should come up just now. I made my first soaps with sugar in them (1 Tbsp PPO) 4 weeks ago. I tried one last night and it felt great on my skin. I don't know if sugar is supposed to make a difference in that way, but it seemed to. I used the same formula, otherwise, as many of my other soaps. Actually, this soap had pumpkin instead of water - I suppose that could have made a difference as well. Whatever it was, this soap left my skin feeling noticeably more moisturized than the others I've made.

As far as suds (which is what the sugar is supposed to help with), I didn't notice a big difference, but it was the first use and the soap is barely cured, so I'm sure it will evolve. Also, I have really good suds with all of my soaps so far, so it's hard to say whether this made them better. I love the idea of putting sugar in Castille soaps. It certainly can't hurt and they need all the help they can get in terms of lather.


----------



## TessC (Dec 3, 2010)

When I'm using sugar I make up a simple syrup and add that to my oils and butters before adding the lye solution. No particular reason, that's just the habit I got into.


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Dec 21, 2010)

I do what TessY does, I've never had it discolor or get grainy that way.  I can't say for sure whether it increases bubbles either. My issue is sugar is seems like milk or honey sometimes, with heating things up too much. edit: (not always though, guess it depends on the oils or something)


----------



## turnedlight (Dec 31, 2010)

I overheated my goatsmilk soap, and tried it today. I tried the zap test and it just tasted sweet which was really unexpected, but I guess it is the sugars from the milk. It lathered up better than the same recipe just made using water, too. So my deduction is, that the presence of sugar does seem to give a better lather!


----------



## lsg (Dec 31, 2010)

I dissolve the sugar in water before adding my lye.  I believe it does increase the lather.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 31, 2010)

When I use my goat milk powder I don't add the 1T of sugar to avoid overheating.

I also add it to the lye water and feel it helps with the bubbles.


----------



## wabeeman (Jan 3, 2011)

So just to twist this a little... Has anyone tried honey instead of sugar to increase lather?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 4, 2011)

wabeeman said:
			
		

> So just to twist this a little... Has anyone tried honey instead of sugar to increase lather?


Yes, and agave syrup. They all react pretty much the same way. I notice more bubbles.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2011)

Would liquid glucose have the same effect?   I'm planning on trying it eventually, but wondered if anyone else has checked it out already.


----------



## wabeeman (Jan 4, 2011)

For Honey, would you add the same 1T ppo as you would for sugar, or decrease it slightly like when use Honey vs. sugar for cooking?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 4, 2011)

wabeeman said:
			
		

> For Honey, would you add the same 1T ppo as you would for sugar, or decrease it slightly like when use Honey vs. sugar for cooking?


I've used less honey then sugar to keep the soap lighter. I think it was 1 tsp. PPO.


----------



## wabeeman (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you! I'll start with that. I've got around 800 gal of Honey out in the warehouse so who know how far this could go!! :shock:


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 4, 2011)

wabeeman said:
			
		

> Thank you! I'll start with that. I've got around 800 gal of Honey out in the warehouse so who know how far this could go!! :shock:


Wow! That's a lot.


----------

